# Brand New from Olympia Washington



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey welcome!
Where did you buy your bow? I was just researching those they sound awesome! 

Susie


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Ps Ilive between Seattle and tacoma!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* scarlet raven.*














.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## scarlet raven (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! Crowinghen, I did order it. I hopefully will have it next week. Any suggestions for a release and sight? Part if me wants to shoot fingers, but not sure if this bow would work with that style...


----------



## scarlet raven (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry you asked where...I actually ordered it from a shop in Wisconsin.


----------



## scarlet raven (Dec 31, 2014)

crowinghen said:


> Ps Ilive between Seattle and tacoma!


Awesome! Where to you go to shoot? It doesn't seem like there are very many places to go around here. Only Puyallup and Chelalis.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

We were at the Tacoma Sportsman's club today doing the Frozen Fletch 3d shoot. It's between Tacoma proper and Puyallup off of hwy 512.
Chehalis is awesome ( Lucky Shot, right?) they have a great 3d course and fun shoots if you do 3d.
I'm researching rests and sights too, so can't help you there.. mine's a 2014 also coming from out of state. Haven't shot one yet, but i like to shoot different bows sometimes, and have been wanting to try an Elite, but they have all been too long of a draw length for me until now.

susie


----------



## scarlet raven (Dec 31, 2014)

crowinghen said:


> We were at the Tacoma Sportsman's club today doing the Frozen Fletch 3d shoot. It's between Tacoma proper and Puyallup off of hwy 512.
> Chehalis is awesome ( Lucky Shot, right?) they have a great 3d course and fun shoots if you do 3d.
> I'm researching rests and sights too, so can't help you there.. mine's a 2014 also coming from out of state. Haven't shot one yet, but i like to shoot different bows sometimes, and have been wanting to try an Elite, but they have all been too long of a draw length for me until now.
> 
> susie


Nice! I'm too new to do any actual shoots yet, but I did play around with a friend's bow today...(well yesterday now that I see the time). Lucky shot is where I have been going.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Love Lucky shot! Great people!
I bought a cbe sight - I like it alot so far!
I use a Scott wildcat release, lots of gals like the itty bitty goose too I think.
Did you get your bow yet?
susie


----------

